
VirusTotal Goes Retro with New ASCII Site for Older Browsers - wlkr
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/technology/virustotal-goes-retro-with-new-ascii-site-for-older-browsers/
======
judge2020
The page: [https://www.virustotal.com/old-
browsers/](https://www.virustotal.com/old-browsers/)

It doesn't work without Javascript.

